# Favorite Nightwish "epic"?



## Furretsu (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm bored and figured this could make some nice discussion if any NW listeners care to discuss it. P:

Wasn't sure about Dead Boy's Poem and The Pharaoh Sails to Orion being up there, but hey.

*Edit:* Ah, forgot to put down my choice. After much consideration, I had to pick Beauty of the Beast. I love Dead Boy's Poem, FantasMic, and Ghost Love Score as well.


----------



## Mercy (Jul 17, 2008)

Why isn't The Siren on the poll? :(

It's really hard to narrow it down just to one. It's really a tie between Ghost Love Score and the Poet and the Pendulum. I mean, I really love Ghost Love Score, but the Poet and the Pendulum is _extremely_ awesome live. Beauty of the Beast and FantasMic tie for second. 

So for the poll I'm just going to choose Ghost Love Score. x3


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 17, 2008)

Ghost Love Score is really, really awesome. It really is Tarja at her best post-_Wishmaster_. I wish I could say the same about the rest of the band; they've been relying far too much on symphonies to do all of the complicated work since _Once. _Still, Ghost Love Score is one of my favorite songs EVER. <3

The Poet and the Pendulum never really did much for me. :/ Okay, well, that's a lie - it's the song that got me into Nightwish and metal in general, but now I almost can't stand listening to it. Maybe it's because I overplayed it or Anette's voice bugs the hell out of me. Or both.


----------



## Mercy (Jul 17, 2008)

I have to admit, The Poet and the Pendulum is a bit overplayed and I can sometimes get tired of listening to it. But what's even more overplayed than The Poet and the Pendulum is Bye Bye Beautiful. I've heard Bye Bye Beautiful _way _ too many times, so I'm really sick of it. Eh, I'm kinda straying off topic now. =X  

Anyway, it's the opposite for Ghost Love Score. I never get tired of listening to it for some reason. <3 In fact, the more I listen to it the more I fall in love with it.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 17, 2008)

Poet and the Pendulum/Pharaoh Sails to Orion


----------



## Fireworks (Jul 17, 2008)

Ghost Love Score sounds good every time I listen to it, but somehow it is just not memorable for me, so I'm going to have to go with The Poet And The Pendulum, which however is great and memorable.


----------



## Cheetah (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm torn between The Poet and the Pendulum and The Pharaoh Sails to Orion.

Though I also like FantasMic. <33


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm surprised nobody that posted yesterday mentioned Beauty of the Beast. The part where Tarja sings, "All of my songs can only be composed of... the greatest of _paiiiiiins_~" just gives me goosebumps. :D And it feels like the first 7 minutes were just building up to that moment, making it even more awesome.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 18, 2008)

it's because beauty and the beast is better except for the lame, lame, lame Tuomas singing but luckily I have the live version with Tony Kakko of Sonata Arctica :P


----------



## opaltiger (Jul 18, 2008)

FantasMic.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 19, 2008)

Lol yeah Fantasmic is awesome.


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 19, 2008)

FantasMic never really did it for me... the main part, at least. I like when it goes all slow (and Tarja says "a girl in the rain swearing at her father's name") and the flute, but eh... that's it.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 19, 2008)

the end is OrgasMic


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 19, 2008)

it's the same boring chorus as the beginning D: that whole "wish upon a star" thing gets really really old


----------



## Altmer (Jul 19, 2008)

watch moar disney movies

the pharaoh sails to orion is still my favourite anyway


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 19, 2008)

that's a good one, could do without the male vocals though


----------



## Kaito (Jul 21, 2008)

Ack, unfortunately I haven't heard all the songs on that list yet. D: I have, however, heard PATP, Ghost Love Score, PSTO, and Beauty of the Beast. Out of those four choices, I'd have to pick Ghost Love Score (and PATP is nice too 8D). Incredible vocals on both songs, monologues are just pure epic, I love Tarja's voice in Ghost Love Score (and I usually don't like opera :o), and you _never get tired of listening to them~_ 

I must acquire these other songs. >:(


----------



## Meririn (Jul 23, 2008)

How can you make me ask? I love them all!

Except Elvenpath.

Though my favourite is probably Dead Boy's Poem, I think Bless The Child is the more epic.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 23, 2008)

elvenpath is great


----------



## Furretsu (Jul 23, 2008)

Elvenpath is among the few listenable AFF tracks.


----------



## Altmer (Jul 23, 2008)

the other ones are beauty and the beast, nymphomaniac fantasia and know why the nightingale sings


----------

